# .45 Bersa on the way



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I found what seemed to me to be a good deal on a used .45 at Buds online. I agreed to buy it Sunday, but my money order did not arrive until Wednesday. I was told that they still may sell the gun to any cash buyer up until my check arrived and cleared because I did not use a credit card or cash in person to purchase it. (3% discount for cash or money order) That had me a little worried, but I noticed they did take it off their for sale list online. I held my tongue about it until I knew it was a sealed deal for fear someone local would hear about it and snatch it up from under me for cash before my money order arrived. I received an email this morning saying that it has been shipped, so I should get it by next week. Never owned, held or shot a Bersa .45 before, so I’m a little apprehensive about it. However I have read nothing but positive remarks about Bersas. I’ll add more after it arrives and after I get to shoot it.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I received a message last night my new (used) gun has arrived. In a few minutes, I'll be on my way over to pick it up from my FFL dealer this morning. Hope all is as it should be


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my Bersa today. I don't believe the gun has been shot very much and I understand why. When I tried to cycle a few round through it, I had several that refused to feed out of the magazine leaving the slide all the way back resting against the case in the magazine. A little nudge against the back of the slide and it would pop into place. At first I thought it might be a burr along the edge of the magazine lips, but after careful polishing with fine emory cloth, they still would not load. Looks like they were hanging up on the part of the frame (I don't know the name of the part) that sticks out over the left magazine lip and sticks out over the rear of the case rim about an 1/8 of an inch. Every round that I tried to cycle, the case rim would hang up on the tip of that thing not letting the slide push it out of the magazine and forward into the chamber. I took a small file and emory cloth to the corner of it and eventually got them feeding pretty smoothly. I don't know if that is a common problem with them, but that is probably why whoever owned it got rid of it to Buds. I haven't shot it yet, but at least it will cycle ammo now.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is a shot of the part I had to smooth out the bottom of so the rim of the cartridges would slide under it out of the magazine.


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the ejector and it was a very common problem back when they made a Stainless version. Haven't heard of it lately though, but the fix is just what you did. Congratulations on your new gun. Good find.

Bill


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

You will love your 45. Have had mine for 6-8 months with around 500 rounds thru it without a problem. It is also a whole lot more accurate then I.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I finally got a chance to take out the new Bersa .45 and pop off a few rounds, and took along my 13 year old grandson for his first time shooting pistols also. I decided to bring 4 other pistols for him to fire as well; a 999 HR, 622 S&W, SW9VE and my old .45 Hand Ejector S&W. We started off with .22 revolver and then weaned him to the .22 autoloader. He loved that! Next I let him shoot my 9mm and he did a fine job with it. Then we shot my old .45 Auto Rim revolver a few times. He also did very good with it. I saved the Bersa until last. Wow, I must have got some rank nasty ammo (WWB 230 gr. FMJ and some old FMJs I had for 40 years). That thing smoked almost as much as my old cap and ball .44 black powder revolver does with each shot. Even my grandson noticed the difference between them and the other pistols/ammo we were shooting. The gun itself functioned fine, but I was surprised at the smoke it left behind after each shot myself. It had a healthy kick to it compared to the .45 revolver we had too, but that was to be expected because it was smaller and lighter. Much louder than anything else we shot too. It even made my deaf old ears ring. (Yes the grandson had my ear muffs on) My grandson also took all the empty brass and his shot up paper target back home with him as souvenirs.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

You will really enjoy it. Now go to Bersa Chat and meet the rest of the Bersa owners. You will find them helpful and sometimes as nutty as they can get.


----------

